

From Novice to Master, and Back Again - jcr
http://blog.djmnet.org/2013/01/14/from-novice-to-master-and-back-again/

======
notfoss
Wow that was a nice surprise! And a funny but fantastic journey from being
unaware of su to being the author of an important implementation of the same.

As for sudo being preferred on Macs, it's the same in Ubuntu world. In fact
the default Ubuntu install doesn't even create a password for the root
account, as a result I tend to use sudo on Ubuntu and derivates and su on RHEL
based distros. Also as far as I know, sudo these days can do everything that
su can.

